

Lost at sea: On the trail of Moby-Duck - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.independent.co.uk/environment/nature/lost-at-sea-on-the-trail-of-mobyduck-2226788.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is the original of the item submitted here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2267906>

------
fedd
>at least one is believed to have been found on a beach in Scotland

can't believe it. it was carried to the Atlantic manually.

